# Airlessco MP18 cordless sprayer



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Anyone try this cordless sprayer?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Airlessco-M..._Varnish_MJ&hash=item4cf94d7cb0#ht_1125wt_952


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like a rebadged Graco ProShot (the original, not fine finish one). Graco bought airlessco relatively recently.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

DeanV said:


> Looks like a rebadged Graco ProShot (the original, not fine finish one). Graco bought airlessco relatively recently.


Must be for Europe...In Canada the Proshot is called the Truecoat..Why all the damn names for the same unit?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Graco-Truec...=280576063348&ps=63&clkid=2276889795902685407


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

JoseyWales said:


> Anyone try this cordless sprayer?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Airlessco-M..._Varnish_MJ&hash=item4cf94d7cb0#ht_1125wt_952


Don't get it? that is the Graco Easymax WP - UK version but under the Airlessco name

In the US that's what you call the Trucoat or the Procoat. The standard version not the fine finish


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

it is a rebadged trucoat for Airlessco. Titan and Wagner cordless units are the same unit except the color is different. many of the new Airlessco units are mirror images of the Graco's but a different color. now that Graco owns Airlessco look for more comparisons as time goes by.


----------

